#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Вьетнам >  > > >  >  >  Вьетнам 2008

## Zom

Хайной, Халонг. Май 2008.
Фотки -)

(надо же раздел форума хоть чем-то заполнить -)


(в амидаистском храме)


(настоятель)


(возможно, трипитака на китайском)

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

(буддийские флажки)




(опять же, вероятно, трипитака на китайском)

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

Амитабха


sacred dog -)


алтарь


тхиенские монахи и монашки


знаменитая пагода на столбе

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

тёртые калачи (c) -)))


древневьетнамские книги




Ха Лонг


Пещера в Ха Лонг


Пещера в Ха Лонг


Ха Лонг


в скульптурной мастерской..

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009), Тензин Дорчже (01.12.2008)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Воистину дзэнские пустотные фотки  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Не - вообще-то здесь изображён урок аниччи, а не анатты (потому что всё-таки фотки были ))

----------

